# Shooting Small



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dang! Those little rounds sound like they pack a wallop. I'm about to embark on a .25g Airsoft mission mice elf.
Ray is sending me a pouch to shoot them with. I have the Super Pouches with the large hole. I'm glad to see their effectiveness. 
Do you get much knuckle slap with them? I know they are very light in weight.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wow Nice and I likes the Music Too.*


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Dang! Those little rounds sound like they pack a wallop. I'm about to embark on a .25g Airsoft mission mice elf.
> Ray is sending me a pouch to shoot them with. I have the Super Pouches with the large hole. I'm glad to see their effectiveness.
> Do you get much knuckle slap with them? I know they are very light in weight.


Everyone has their own ideas about what to shoot, but I like the Airsoft BB'S. They won't break anything but will bounce those little plastic DanActive bottles all over the place... I avoid the hand slaps by scaling down the bands to a smaller taper.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll do the same. Gracias!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shooting i also shoot bbs, great fun


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I can spend an afternoon with the little plastic bottle and a pocket full of BB's. lol


----------

